# Upper Hale Reservoir - August 2014



## Newage (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All

I saw this place about 2 years ago but never got round to going to see it, as its now 100% on the radar I thought it was time to visit before it get sealed up, Brickworx has a good write
up on the location so I`m not going to repeat it again only to say the 3rd shaft only leads down to pipe valves and does not go anywhere else.

Enjoy.........

1






2





3





4





5





6





Thanks for looking as per there are more pictures on my FlickR page so pop over and have a look
goto - https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157646150826695/

Cheers Newage


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 4, 2014)

I see the square one has some graffiti now. :-(
I gotta go see the round one soon..


----------



## brickworx (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice pics - I love the lighting in there.....i need to see the round one too....didnt fancy that vertical ladder on my first trip!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Love that ladder! 
Brilliant shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BandageHead (Aug 4, 2014)

Loving it! Bet the acoustics were cool as chips...


----------



## Newage (Aug 4, 2014)

Surprised that there was not a great Echo, that might be due to the muck on the floor, thing that
Amazed me the most was that I could get a full 3G signal on my mobile.

I'm going to go back when it's dark, so I can light it how I want.

Cheers newage


----------



## forker67 (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like the set from "Saw" .... different but cool.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 10, 2014)

Newage said:


> I'm going to go back when it's dark, so I can light it how I want.
> 
> Cheers newage



It is a bit on the bright side in there isn't it !! Was lucky when I went as I got the missus to stand at the top of the ladder and block out the suns rays using nothing more than her large shapely bottom. I'm sure that yours could do the same  Disclaimer, before she reads this, she actually just climbed out and closed the lid - it did make it a bit darker and defos blocked out the suns rays. Why does the sun always shine when your photographing underground !!!?
Seriously though mate you have some crackin photos there - that 10mm lens is a winner and a half. perhaps I might even get an invite when you return !!


----------

